# Days of the Week..



## Coram Deo (Mar 29, 2007)

In another thread Richard King said the following quote. Since it had to do with images instead of days of the week I thought I would open up a new thread.

It is interesting that Richard said this because I have been pondering this conundrum all week..

Why is it after 2000 years of Christian History do we still rever and honor the Pagan Gods by calling our days after them? Why have they not been replaced with better names? If some of us have problems with Christ-mass, and Easter Days why not with Thor's Day. A Day for Thor? I know personally I hate calling the first day Sunday "Day of the Sun", I prefer the Sabbath, but what about the other days?

To give a run down:

Sunday = Day of the Sun
Monday = Day of the Moon
Tuesday = Tyr's Day (Norse) = Mars's Day (Roman)
Wednesday = Woden's Day or the English eq. Odin's Day
Thursday = Thor's Day
Friday = Freyja's Day
Saturday = Saturn's Day

Any thoughts?

Coram Deo,
Michael



> Richard's King Quote
> I have considered before that Saturday probably "honors" Saturn. Thursday is probably for Thor. Monday is probably MOON day.
> You would be very quiet if you didn't say things with pagan roots'.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2007)

God did not set the other days aside as special only to him. The Sabbath he did. Thus, it is the Lord's Day to us.

If anyone wants to complain about that, just know that I have no problem going to a "First day, Second day...of the week" bit


----------



## Dagmire (Mar 29, 2007)

I rarely refer to the Lord's day as Sunday. I really enjoy calling it the Lord's day. It also helps me to view the day correctly when I always refer to it as such.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 29, 2007)

Dagmire,

I like calling it the Sabbath,


*Whispers to Dagmire* I think it is because I like to say "Good Sabbath" to people, like on Fiddler on the roof, one of my favorite shows. But don't tell anyone... haha  

Michael




Dagmire said:


> I rarely refer to the Lord's day as Sunday. I really enjoy calling it the Lord's day. It also helps me to view the day correctly when I always refer to it as such.


----------

